# PowerPoint - Makro+exe



## Domsi (10. Juni 2009)

Hey allerseits

Ich hab hier ne Powerpoint datei in der im Hintergrund ein VBA-Programm geschrieben ist. Mit einem der dort verwendeten Makros wird eine "exe"-Datei aufgerufen.
Allerdings muss diese "exe"-Datei zu 100% irgendwo aus diesem Powerpoint-Dokument kommen, weil ich nämlich *nur *eine "*.pptm"-Datei erhalten habe. Es sind ganz sicher keine "exe" mitausgeliefert worden.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wo kommt diese "exe"-Datei her? Wird die per VBA-Code erzeugt, ist sowas möglich mit VBA irgendwie zu compilieren (könnte ich mir nämlich schwer vorstellen). Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine "exe"-Datei in dieses VBA zu integrieren, die dann einfach nur versteckt wird
Also kurz gesagt ist es möglich Zugriff auf diese Datei, von Powerpoint aus zu kommen?

Falls es jemanden hilft ist hier der CODE mit dem diese Datei aufgerufen wird!!


```
Sub PrgShow()
  Set fs = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
  Set A = fs.GetSpecialFolder(2) 'Temporares verzeichnis bilden
  B = A + "\PLC_" + ActiveWindow.Caption

  On Error Resume Next
  Call UpdateAllIOS
  MkDir (B)
  On Error GoTo 0

  ActiveWindow.ViewType = ppViewSlide
  Open A + "\PLCPLC.TMP" For Output As #1
    Print #1, "PLC1"
    Print #1, "PLC_" + ActiveWindow.Caption
  Close #1
  
  Open B + "\PLCACTION.TMP" For Output As #1
  Print #1, "SHOW_DIALOG"
  Close #1
  
  If fs.FileExists(A + "\PLCManager.EXE") Then
        Shell A + "\PLCManager.EXE"
  Else
    nr = ActiveWindow.Selection.SlideRange.SlideIndex
    ActiveWindow.View.GotoSlide ActiveWindow.Presentation.Slides.Item("SLIDE_STUFF").SlideIndex
    Set xx = ActiveWindow.Presentation.Slides.Item("SLIDE_STUFF").Shapes.Item("LOADER1")
    xx.OLEFormat.DoVerb
    ActiveWindow.View.GotoSlide nr
  End If
End Sub
```

Vielen Dank im voraus
Domsi


----------

